# Yay!!!!



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

My computer, the annoying bugger, My antiviris ran out so i was scared to use the internet for a long time, but yesterday! my aunt put new antiviris on! and yay! just in time for me to enter the prop contest! I WILL enter this year! By chance, yesterday for cheap I bought the beginings at goodwill, I love that store! YaY!!!!! Yippie! I can't wait to get started! So yeah, welcome me back!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you back.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome back.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome back.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome back Gothic. Missed you, I was beginning to think you didn't love us anymore.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome GothicCandle : )


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey GC-


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome back


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks yall, for the welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nothing like having your flame re-lit!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Welcome back GothicCandle!! I saw that you are a fan of The 10th Kingdom. I loved that mini series! I bought the disc set for one of my Godson's sisters Christmas gifts and the whole family loved it too, they watched it together in one afternoon.*


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

PrettyGhoul said:


> *Welcome back GothicCandle!! I saw that you are a fan of The 10th Kingdom. I loved that mini series! I bought the disc set for one of my Godson's sisters Christmas gifts and the whole family loved it too, they watched it together in one afternoon.*


oh awesome!!!! its such a good movie.
does that mean you watched my music video with clips from it?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Nothing like having your flame re-lit!


I'm tellin' ya! :smoking:


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome back GC.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

suckanelf!your back!welcome once again.


----------

